# hand plane



## wedge (Jan 11, 2012)

hey! I picked this plane up at an auction and i haven't really researched it. I was wondering if anyone was familiiar with this design, model, etc. it looks to me to be hand made because of the finish. I'm looking to refurbish it, but I wanted to know a little bit more beforeIi went to work on it. Also, any suggestions on refurbishing it; where to start, tools needed, prayers?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

maybe home-made, probably not. What's the iron say? Anything stamped on the ends? 
There's not much to rehabbing the woodies - just flatten the sole, patch in to tighten the mouth _*only if needed*_. The iron should be one of those honkin fatties that tapers bottom-top. Sharpen it up and let-r-rip.

PS: It looks shiny. You didn't get this at Ye Olde Antique Shoppe did you? (If so, was it marked "primitive block plane"? They almost always are.) A lot of antique dealers like to dip their tools - metal and wood, it doesn't matter - in some sort of varnish. Makes them all shiny and hides the rust/cracks/pits etc. Those people should be shot, and those tools must be stripped.


----------



## wedge (Jan 11, 2012)

joesbucketorust said:


> maybe home-made, probably not. What's the iron say? Anything stamped on the ends?
> There's not much to rehabbing the woodies - just flatten the sole, patch in to tighten the mouth only if needed. The iron should be one of those honkin fatties that tapers bottom-top. Sharpen it up and let-r-rip.
> 
> PS: It looks shiny. You didn't get this at Ye Olde Antique Shoppe did you? (If so, was it marked "primitive block plane"? They almost always are.) A lot of antique dealers like to dip their tools - metal and wood, it doesn't matter - in some sort of varnish. Makes them all shiny and hides the rust/cracks/pits etc. Those people should be shot, and those tools must be stripped.


i did not look to see if there were any marks on the sides or anywhere on the blade. I was def dipped in some kind of varnish. its terrible...the blade is completely dull because there is a thick layer of varnish on the tip of the blade. this may be a dumb question....but what is the point of such a long plane?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The longer the plane the better it is for flattening wood. It rides over the peaks and valleys without going into them allowing your to true a board. It looks like she's in good shape. Do you know how to use the woodies? Set the blade, remove it, advance and retreat it I mean?


----------



## wedge (Jan 11, 2012)

actually i do not...that was where the fun was going to come in lol. the blade is not adjustable and as far as i can tell it looks like it is going to have to be removed. the length explanation makes sense. thanks. this is actually my first plane, and I am amped to cleaning it up to where it can be used. whats your advice on setting the blade removing it, advancing and retreating it?


----------



## egw (Dec 26, 2011)

The blade is adjustable through hitting different portions of the plane. If the blade is in good shape it will work well. The problem with many of these found at antique stores is they put a finish on them sometimes of polyurethane to make them easier to sell. 
Is the bottom flat? 
How much rust is on the blade and assembly. 
Flatten the blade and get a good edge on it and you may be surprised how well it works. I have a couple I have purchased over the years and some work very well. And as was mentioned earlier, the longer the better in the body of the plane. For a true jointer plane you could turn it upside down and draw the wood over the plane instead of the other way around. (not on this one the body is too short). 

Hope that helps.


----------



## wedge (Jan 11, 2012)

interesting, this plane is a scioto works #21.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a little info online about Scioto. Looks like it was an offshoot of Ohio Tools and more than likely their lower end. It's old however since they went out of business around 1920.

http://swingleydev.com/archive/get.php?message_id=86489&submit_thread=1


----------

